# dll tutorial



## zonki (13. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

ich suche ein Tutorial wie man dlls in c oder c++ schreibt. Kennt jemand eines? Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## pflo (13. Januar 2006)

Hallo ich suche gerade das Tutorial "Wie man Fragen richtig stellt", hast du es irgendwo gesehen?
Und Google finde ich auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Chrissis (8. August 2007)

Immer wieder erstaunlich, dass das erste Ergebnis in Google ein Verweis auf die Google Suche ist ... -.-


----------



## supersass1 (4. November 2007)

in der Tat, naja nimmt man halt das zweite ergebnis


----------

